# More fun with Doc's Woody....



## sheepdog (Jan 2, 2008)

Running and having more audio fun operating Doc's 'Old Woody' from the computer.


The control panel












And the action video... Almost 2.9 MB. Sorry for the short run, my bar is only 6ft long.

Videos

No wires, no editing. Off the self electronics.


Craig


----------



## dawgnabbit (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh, fun stuff, Craig!  Very interesting, indeed.


Will you be providing more "details" about how you did it?


Dawg


----------



## sheepdog (Jan 2, 2008)

From one ole dawg to another...... Yep.... Off line. No Pro's please. That is why I have it here and not in the Power/sound forum.


Craig


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

Video seems to explain it; but are you controlling it from you computer? Is this remote sound receiver? or are the sounds on board? The selction of sounds is great. We need chicken sounds for the Eggliners. Great stuff!!


----------



## sheepdog (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes Richard, the audio is coming from the amp/speaker on the Woody... generated from the computer. Free wave files.  Electronics are 'off the shelf' digital (no tuning) wireless. The crummy radio crap amp/speaker is needed to boost the volume. i have about $80.00 in it. Unlimited audio files. Will play anything you have on your computer... Plug it into your computer headphone output jack.

The real treat is playing multiple audio files at the same time..... That takes a bit of software... nothing ground breaking, just a pretty fast puter that can play 4 or 5 audio files at the same time and a little code.

Collect all the egg liner audio files you can find that you might want to play..... send them from your computer to the egg liner. 

Like I said in an earlier post.. You want to play Christmas music from your train? Halloween? Well, wireless digital audio has been around for some time.....  Anything you have on your computer will play through  a wireless digital receiver on your train. I did not invent it. I just like to have fun with it.

I picked the ole Woody because I am also digitally running it  from the computer. The audio is synced to some of the operations.... 

Next?  Bring video and audio back from the train to the same program through a  wireless video camera and frame grabber...... Nothing ground breaking... Been doing it for automotive customers for years.

Why buy all those speciality control /audio functions.... all the power you will ever need is right under your mouse....... mouse click , whole different train, same electronics... different audio and control.

Think about it......

Craig


----------



## Havoc (Jan 2, 2008)

"Bourbon" and "Viagra" as AUDIO???? What do I have to imagine with those? Never mind...


----------



## sheepdog (Jan 2, 2008)

Here ya go............

Bourbon

Viagra

Craig


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

Absolutely creative!! Electiricty is NOT one of my strong points. I even get concerned when a plug has 3 prongs. Cutting up Christmas lights is as about as far as I go. Thanks for the enjoyment of your creativity. Give my regards to Budd Wiser.


----------



## sheepdog (Jan 2, 2008)

Richard.... Here is some free Eggliner audio.

Chicken1
Chicken2
ChickenCoup1
ChickenCoup2
Rooster
Chicken Dance (812k)

Now, can the Eggliner pull a Hartland Mini Flat behind it? Maybe dress it up like the Chicken stock cars in the Rolling Stock forum? It would need the full surface area of the car and about 3.5" inside clear height. Purchace the hardware (not from me). Disassemble the receiver, unsolder and re-solder 2 wires. Mount in the car, plug in the amp. Plug in the transmitter. And you can play any audio files on your computer with the trailing car. 

Christmas time? Have a Christmas CD? Play it trough the trailing car.

To play multible files at the same time or continuously repeat, say the coup audio..... Or maybe play the rooster file on a ramdom timer, you would need a bit of code.

Craig


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Dawg that is fantastic!  I kept waiting for the old Woody to stall...sounds like one of those early John Deere tractors with the big flywheel and single cylinder.  Very very cool!!  Give this Dawg a bone!  

Keith


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Craig, 

Can you run that to Oregon? Save you airfare when you come out to visit your son at his new post.


----------



## sheepdog (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Cougar Rock Rail on 01/17/2008 11:21 AM
Dawg that is fantastic!  I kept waiting for the old Woody to stall...sounds like one of those early John Deere tractors with the big flywheel and single cylinder.  Very very cool!!  Give this Dawg a bone!  

Keith


*Keith, you are good..... Very good.

The idle is in fact from an old John Deere tractor with the big flywheel.   But you are wrong about the single cylinder....  They are in fact two cylinder.  Folks around here always called them jonny two poppers. Just saw one Monday in a guys garage.  It's a 30 second wave file that I loop until he either gets going or shuts it off.

The first gear audio is also a jonny two popper but doing some work.  Second gear is from a Model A ford.  I relabeled the third gear audio when I edited it....... I think it was an old Allice Chamlers running down the road wide open.

Thanks for the bone!
Craig*


----------



## sheepdog (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Richard Smith on 01/17/2008 5:51 PM
Craig, 

Can you run that to Oregon? Save you airfare when you come out to visit your son at his new post.


*Can do Richard..... Might take a while tho. Doc's crew makes lots of pit stops. Should I bring a couple of cases of Doc's Magic Blue Elixier?  Hook on a tanker of Budd Pfizer beer?

Just how do you fly into that remote area you live in?

Craig*


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

Craig, Many Thanks!!! That does sound like my henhouse. I do have the Chicken Dance car. 
I'm sure there must be sounds for the Budd Pfizer beer. 
I wonder if I could install an Apple Shuffle with a speaker?


----------



## sheepdog (Jan 2, 2008)

I have not used an Apple product since the Lisa in 1985. I had never heard of the Shuffle. Cute!

Yes you can install the Shuffle but you will need a small amp to boost the volume. This el cheapo one from Radio Crap works quite well. You would need two if you want stereo. Plug it into the headphone output.

277-8008C Amp

All the Radio Crap stores have them in stock for $15. i use one for my Woody.

Let me know how well it works out. 

Craig


----------

